# WTB: Whole Ski Package (Skis, bindings, boots, poles)



## PAFirefighter (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all,

Brand new to the forum, but I am on several other Jeep, motorcycle, photography, etc., forums.  Haven't been on the slopes in 5 years since a ski accident at Blue Mountain. I NEED to get going again (Not to mention my g/f boards sooooo I'll be heading to the slopes often and rental gear just isn't cool!).

I'm looking for the following:

*Pair of skis:* 160-180cm (I am 6'4", 165lbs, and have about 6 years experience in PA.) - prefer shaped skis please!
*Bindings:* Preferably mounted already
*Pair of boots:* Mens size 9.5-12 boots (varies on brand)
*Poles:* Whatever length I need for the above deal

Brand preferences are: Salomon, Rossingol, Head, Atomic, Elan, K2, Dynastar, etc. - something decent.  I'm looking to spend LESS than $400 total.  Used gear is fine obviously.  I am located in Exton, PA near West Chester and travel Center City Philly, Brick Township, NJ, Maryland, Delaware, etc., so could meet up half way or something depending.  I prefer in person pickup versus shipping, but do have a PayPal account if the need arises.

Thanks so much!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm a Blue regular also, so welcome to AZ.  Under $400 might be tough, but I'd suggest checking out Nestors ski swap sale.  I'll get that date.  Just a suggestion, spend a little time and coin on boots.  Getting the right boot for your foot shape is so important.  Check out Craigslist, or maybe http://www.geartrade.com for skis and poles.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2010)

Nestors used ski sale starts on 9/24 at 5pm and runs until 9/26.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2010)

Take $300 and buy good boots. Rent skis for the rest of the season. Buy skis next year.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 13, 2010)

What strikes me on this OP is that the range in size is quite large in both the skis and boots.
Whatever you do, make sure that you get the right size.  
A bargain is not a bargain if it doesn't fit.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 13, 2010)

my $.01,
Ditto on the boots-theme...and you might wanna shoot up into central-to-northern NewEngland to hit one or more demo days.  Shops(ski salespeople/bootfitters) are all open since Columbus Day wkend up here....


----------

